# 2013 Maxima



## kellyb123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey I am trying to upgrade my display screen from an orange one to a color one. Does anyone know if that can be done. I ordered one online but when I got it, the plugs in the back were wrong. I have 2 plugs and it had one. Thanks


----------

